# Spa Lavish Fresh Facial Scrub opinions and advice please



## ppattrsn (Sep 14, 2009)

Niles is six months old. Can this product be used on a daily basis? If not, what is your recommendation regarding a daily eye and face cleaning routine? *Thank you so much!!!
*







*soothing, balancing facial cleanser*

This mild yet concentrated, lightly foaming facial cleanser soothes and balances. It has natural exfoliating activity and is slightly hydrating. The refreshing blend of vanilla and blueberry effectively removes dirt and tear stains, and will not sting eyes. Great for all skin types and all ages of pets.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Pat! And welcome to SM!! Yes the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub can be used daily. Even twice a day if there are really bad stains. I use it on my two daily. You'll find that many of us here on SM use this product regularly. I do use a bit of conditioner on my Jett because of the way his hair on his muzzle grows, it just lays better with some conditioner. I don't need to use conditioner on my Zoe. The hair on her muzzle grows perfectly and she has a nice straight part on her muzzle.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love it. Love the smell and Tyler's always trying to take a lick so he seems to like it. :shocked: It does a good job. I wash his face at least once, sometimes twice a day. I think I had called the company and they suggested every other day so it isn't too drying so I kind of trade days with a little baby shampoo. Tyler didn't come to me with tear stains but with teething and having 8 teeth pulled I think that's our culprit. I recently also started using an eye wash that has a little boric acid in it every day that has been recommended here. I think there's a Bausch and Lomb but I got the drug store brand. It cleans the gunk out of his eyes and his eyes look so bright and clean when it's done. Also have a fine comb handy to get the gunk and knots out of his muzzle hair. I also sometimes put a little corn starch on with a small brush to dry his damp hair and then comb that. And I use a clean face water bowl to limit the wetness on his hair.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Welcome.  I clean their eyes with Bausch & Lomb Collyrium for Fresh Eyes Eye Wash, wash their faces with Spa Lavish then follow up with a diluted conditioner (in a squeeze bottle) daily. I also brush their teeth with Petrodex Enzymatic toothpaste.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I use it as well and a little goes a long way. I use it probably every other day...and since August, I still have about 80% left in the bottle.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm intrigued by this product as well, tho never tried it. Perhaps I will cuz it comes so highly recommended always.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i like you have just started using ,love it :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I like it, but only on bath day (weekly) and I use it diluted. During the week I use a no-rinse shampoo, that I sprtiz with water after cleaning and then blot or blow dry. I put colloidal silver on before blowdry if they have any staining.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

I use Spa Lavish Facial Scrub once a week during baths. I have been using the same bottle for a year and a half and it is about 1/2 gone. It works great!


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

For those of you that wash their babies' faces daily, how much do you dry them after you wash them? Last night I washed Boo's face with the Spa Lavish Facial scrub, then blow dried his face carefully. But it took a while - do I need to blow dry him every time or do you just let them air dry? I know I keep reading about trying to keep their faces dry...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wheatenbrat said:


> For those of you that wash their babies' faces daily, how much do you dry them after you wash them? Last night I washed Boo's face with the Spa Lavish Facial scrub, then blow dried his face carefully. But it took a while - do I need to blow dry him every time or do you just let them air dry? I know I keep reading about trying to keep their faces dry...


I just let their faces air dry when I clean their faces. Their facial hair seems to dry really fast.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

tamizami said:


> I like it, but only on bath day (weekly) and I use it diluted. During the week I use a no-rinse shampoo, that I sprtiz with water after cleaning and then blot or blow dry. I put colloidal silver on before blowdry if they have any staining.


 Tami, what is the no rinse shampoo that you are using?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use a no rinse shampoo during the week (Pro Line) and Spa Lavish at bath time (sometimes). It's too messy to me to have to wash and rinse and dry her face every day. It's easier to comb thru with the no rinse shampoo, blot dry and she's ready to go!
Welcome to SM!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:Welcome 4:

I have a morning routine with all 3 of my girls. After their breakfast, once I'm ready for work, I wash each of their faces with Spa Lavish (I dilute 2:1 for daily use). I use a baby wash cloth to apply the Spa Lavish. I then brush their teeth with Petzlife. I apply the Petzlife with gauze wrapped around my index finger. Then I blow each one's face dry and comb with a mustache comb. Finally, I redo each of their topknots.

They each get put on my bathroom vanity counter to have this done. Once they're all 3 finished, I give each a "goodbye" cookie (Buddy Biscuit).

Lacie loves the routine and will let me know if she thinks it's time to "get clean" and I haven't put her up on the vanity yet. :HistericalSmiley:Tilly tolerates it, but would be just as happy if I "forgot" to do her. And Secret just goes with the flow. Of course, now that Secret doesn't have any teeth, I leave that part off of her routine. :thumbsup:

I will use the eye wash mentioned above at times -- usually during allergy season if their eyes are getting yucky. 

And yes, I love :wub: the Spa Lavish product!!!!! IMHO, it's the BEST facial scrub around.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hi Pat! And welcome to SM!! Yes the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub can be used daily. Even twice a day if there are really bad stains. I use it on my two daily. You'll find that many of us here on SM use this product regularly. I do use a bit of conditioner on my Jett because of the way his hair on his muzzle grows, it just lays better with some conditioner. I don't need to use conditioner on my Zoe. The hair on her muzzle grows perfectly and she has a nice straight part on her muzzle.


Crystal I see you use it often. Do you dilute it? I have used it on and off between baths, but not regularly because I find it hard to rinse out. How do you rinse the muzzle daily? :huh:

I've noticed Rocky has more tearing and staining lately. So I want to start using it every day. I'm wondering if he's allergic to the chicken I sometimes put in his food to get him to eat. When I wasn't giving him the chicken he was not tearing. I don't know if the tearing is from that or just seasonal allergies. It's such a struggle...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, I just asked this question to Crystal and then saw your post...let me ask you too. You already answered one question, which was if you dilute it. The next question is how do you rinse it out? I've been rinsing the washcloth and rinsing his face, but not sure if it is all out. I don't blow dry his face. Maybe I should? I do dry it with a clean, dry washcloth. 

I also want to start cleaning his teeth your way. I think he will cooperate more. :thumbsup: Your routine is so cute....I love it.



Lacie's Mom said:


> :Welcome 4:
> 
> I have a morning routine with all 3 of my girls. After their breakfast, once I'm ready for work, I wash each of their faces with Spa Lavish (I dilute 2:1 for daily use). I use a baby wash cloth to apply the Spa Lavish. I then brush their teeth with Petzlife. I apply the Petzlife with gauze wrapped around my index finger. Then I blow each one's face dry and comb with a mustache comb. Finally, I redo each of their topknots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Lynn, I think you are amazing! I can't imagine doing that routine with 3 of them every morning before work - of course the days I am in the office I'm there by 6:30 so that would make it extra difficult - LOL! Thank you for the suggestion of diluting it though - like Dianne, I felt the one time I used it so far it seemed really hard to rinse it all out. I may have used too much. I also used it on my shih tzu's face and by the time I got it all rinsed out she and I were both wet! :thumbsup:

Brit, I like the idea of the no rinse shampoo for weekedays - is Proline something you can find in stores? :blush:

Luckily Boo is already getting used to me picking and poking at his face every day - I keep telling him he shouldn't have been born white if he didn't want to be fussed over every day ..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Diane and Sandy -- If their faces aren't very dirty (like food in their beards), I use a wet baby washcloth with a small amount of diluted Spa Lavish, then I rinse by using another wet washcloth (water only), then towel dry and then then blow dry.

If their faces are really dirty and I have to use more Spa Lavish, I use a small measuring cup to rinse the Spa Lavish off. I do put this ears on top of their heads by using a small clip to hold the hair so that the ears are out of the way and don't get soaked. I use a little butterfly clip like for children's hair -- buy them at the drug store or Target.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Lynn, Thank you for the ideas - that would much easier. At this point I can't clip Boo's ears up yet or I would be clipping the actual ears together instead of the fur and I don't think he would appreciate that much! LOL But that's a good idea to try on my shih tzu whose ears are much longer.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Diane and Sandy -- If their faces aren't very dirty (like food in their beards), I use a wet baby washcloth with a small amount of diluted Spa Lavish, then I rinse by using another wet washcloth (water only), then towel dry and then then blow dry.
> 
> If their faces are really dirty and I have to use more Spa Lavish, I use a small measuring cup to rinse the Spa Lavish off. I do put this ears on top of their heads by using a small clip to hold the hair so that the ears are out of the way and don't get soaked. I use a little butterfly clip like for children's hair -- buy them at the drug store or Target.


Thanks Lynn, you always have such great ideas!:chili:


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

I like this product but Blueberry Facial Scrub is slightly better. Both are drying if used everyday! Condition, condition trust me.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've actually stopped using the SpaLavish Blueberry Facial Scrub. After a year or more of using it daily, I found it to be drying. But it took me awhile to discover that so it's not too drying.

I've been using PurePaws No Rinse Shampoo for over a year now and far prefer it to the SpaLavish. I still rinse it out even though it truly is a great no rinse on the body. On the face every single day, I still like it best rinsing it. But I like that I don't have to be so careful to get every tiny bit rinsed out. It has optical brighteners in it and is tear free. In fact I squirted some onto a cotton pad one day and was amazed at how much whiter the cotton pad looked. I can't figure that one out because it's not a whitening shampoo. But PurePaws has just come out with an Oatmeal & Aloe Vera Foaming Facial Wash and an Exotic Plumeria Foaming Facial Wash. I just got them in this week and will try them soon. I think I will prefer the Plumeria because it can be used as a no rinse too I believe, even though I will rinse it out. I like that I just don't have to be so careful to get every tiny bit out.


----------

